

Watch Atlantis rendevous with Hubble Live - geuis
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/nasatv/index.html#

======
dan_the_welder
I went down to Cape Canaveral to watch the Atlantis launch on Monday.

It was the greatest thing I have ever seen.

I have never felt that much emotion about an event in my whole life.

Only 7 launches are left before they retire the shuttle and I highly recommend
you make the trip.

~~~
mhb
From where did you watch? Was it hard to get tickets?

~~~
dan_the_welder
From the Kennedy Space Center Visitor Complex. My buddy just ordered the
tickets online. I just looked at the website lots of rocket launches as well.
Two Atlas 5's in June.

